# Install MythTV on my TiVo



## EvanVanVan (Dec 8, 2004)

i'm sorry if this is against the rules but if i wanted to buy a TiVo system and install MythTV on it would it be possible? anyhelp would be great


thanks


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

Why?


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

It's not possible. A TiVo is not a PC. 

Brad


----------



## EvanVanVan (Dec 8, 2004)

ok thanks


----------



## crow (Jun 23, 2004)

I have a good friend that runs Myth on a 333MHz PII with 512Mb RAM and its a dog, very slow... Imagine how zippy it would be on 50MHz with 32Mb RAM!!!


----------



## EvanVanVan (Dec 8, 2004)

ye but the TiVo has the special chip which is made to encode and decode video which computers dont have


----------



## EvanVanVan (Dec 8, 2004)

ye but the TiVo has the special chip which is made to encode and decode video which computers dont have


----------



## robsal (Mar 24, 2006)

What's "Myth TV"???


----------



## crow (Jun 23, 2004)

Holy thread mining Batman!

http://www.mythtv.org/

In a nutshell, it's a TiVo-like, linux based, gui for recording content.. Basically you turn a PC into a PVR, there's usually more cost upfront but there's no monthly fees since Myth uses public DBs to gather its guide data..

It's a good idea and a neat piece of software, but it ain't a Tivo..


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

EvanVanVan said:


> ye but the TiVo has the special chip which is made to encode and decode video which computers dont have


That "special chip" is found on most Tuner cards and many recent video cards. The REALLY special chip inside of a TiVo is the ASIC that holds the guts of the TiVo software (that's how they can run in only 32MB of RAM - much of the software is in ROM).


----------

